# Vinyl Plank flooring



## ronkeddy11 (Mar 2, 2015)

You can also check some great products in vinyl flooring and adhesive at Centura Tile. They have some great stuff.


----------



## MysticalGandy (Jul 13, 2015)

We have something in the UK called Fiberon decking... plastic composite decking boards, might do the job? http://www.fiberondecking.co.uk/


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

MysticalGandy said:


> We have something in the UK called Fiberon decking... plastic composite decking boards, might do the job? http://www.fiberondecking.co.uk/


Thanks, we have the same decking over here.
But this is a kitchen floor we are talking about.


----------



## woodfloor (Oct 12, 2015)

Look for highly durable vinyl flooring planks, are water-resistant, have a great warmth and texture under your feet... Armstrong has the highest review.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

woodfloor said:


> Armstrong has the highest review.


According to whom??


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I assumed consumer reports, they rated vinyl recently. 

I've bought some of their recommendations over the years, but I can't say I agree with all of them, and I never fill out those questionnaires yearly.


----------

